# Very hard tap water!



## oregonsixteen (Apr 11, 2007)

I have very hard tap water. Other than an East African cichlid tank, what else can I set up? Some ideas please!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

If wanted to change up the types of fish to keep, could do a 50% change with RO water and could keep different fishies easier


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

You may get more of a response if you post the exact levels if you can. A lot of fish can handle hard water.. doesn't matter a whole lot, but it depends. Cichlid_man did a set-up just as a hardwater tank with some interesting fish.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/user-journals/13433-cichlid-mans-hardwater-setup.html


----------



## oregonsixteen (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, apologies. I wasn't being clear. I don't want to go through the hassle of getting RO water. I just want to use my tap water (dechlorinated). 

I'm using the Jungle 6-in-1 dip so it is not incredibly accurate.

pH between 7.8 and 8.4 based on the color response.

KH between 180 and 300 ppm.

GH between 150 and 300 ppm.

It's enough to make my water heater knock, bathroom fixtures and kettle grow lime scales.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o thats nuttin i got that, keep guppies, plecos, apisto's, rams, easy


----------



## oregonsixteen (Apr 11, 2007)

OK maybe I'm just used to the softer Oregon water I was getting.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are hard water new world fish. Texas cichlids, Convicts, mollies, swordtails, guppies, goodieds all do well in hard water.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

exactly what I was thinkin


----------

